# Bobby Jackson to sign with Hornets



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

...according to ESPN.

If that Tyson Chandler and Malik Allen for P.J. Brown and J.R. Smith trade goes down in a couple weeks, they'll look like this...

PG: Chris Paul...Bobby Jackson
SG: Desmond Mason...Kirk Snyder...Arvydas Macijauskas
SF: Peja Stojakovic
PF: David West...Cedric Simmons...Malik Allen...Brandon Bass
C: Tyson Chandler...Hilton Armstrong...Marc Jackson

Man, this team is shaping up nicely.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Wow, my favorite young team from last season is improving greatly. This is a solid pick up which lets us know the Claxton most likely wont be back.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

bleh...Would rather have Speedy back,but I guess this means it won't happen.

Personally I would bet that the JR Smith,PJ Brown and possibly Desmond Mason could be moved at any time.Of course Brown's contract will make it hard to send him anywhere except Chicago and they will want the Hornets to take Tyson Chandler and his contract.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Whew, won't have to worry about the Suns getting him


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

i wouldve opted for marcus banks, he showed some serious upside last year and couoldve been had for much cheaper.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

Yeah, but Jackson adds a nice scoring boost off the bench. Anyone see Paul shaping into a Bibby-esque player? Clutch, stealer, not great actual D though, good distributor, can take over..

The progress this team has made since last year's draft is insane.

Though Chandler does kinda replicate Armstrong..

Don't think Banks woulda been a great fit, he's not a great playmaker yet, and hasn't got a great shot - not good for someone running the second unit. Plus, B-Jax can play alongside Paul much better.

Btw, you've missed out Linton Johnson n Marcus Vinicius from your depth chart - or is Linton FA?

Butler and Claxton should be able to bag you something, if your GM works at it. Definitely a backup 3, or a starting 2.

From a Bulls pov i'm not a great fan of the Brown trade either, as Smith's pretty useless for them - not much left to trade Smith for, except picks. And they've already got 4 good guards.
Mason could be shipped too.

oh, n didnt Arvydas say something along the lines of "never again" ?

edit: see if you can get Quentin Richardson from NY, for Butler and Smith?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

different_13 said:


> Yeah, but Jackson adds a nice scoring boost off the bench. Anyone see Paul shaping into a Bibby-esque player? Clutch, stealer, not great actual D though, good distributor, can take over..
> 
> The progress this team has made since last year's draft is insane.
> 
> ...


I'd love that NY deal but would the Knicks?


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Another player to improve the team.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

XMATTHEWX said:


> I'd love that NY deal but would the Knicks?


No idea, just throwing ideas out there.
Rasual Butler replaces Q's (oft-missing) shooting in NY, and they get a young cheap prospect who they can always let go in a few years, or trade for someone useful.
Q hasn't been doing too well in NY, but he's a decent defender, and he'd be getting plenty of open looks in Nawlins. If anything he and Peja would spread the floor for West and Paul to work inside.

I'm sure it could be made to work, just don't think it will happen (or even be thought of).

Hell, throw in Claxton and Snyder n take back Crawford, if needs be. (not advising this though, just an idea).

with Q, you'd have (if the Chandler deal goes down)

C Chandler / Armstrong / Jackson
PF West / Simmons / Allen / Bass
SF Peja / Mason
SG Q / Snyder (or Crawford)
PG Paul / Jackson

not bad, bit thin in the backcourt though.


----------



## Big J (Jul 29, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> ...according to ESPN.
> 
> If that Tyson Chandler and Malik Allen for P.J. Brown and J.R. Smith trade goes down in a couple weeks, they'll look like this...
> 
> ...


Do you have a link man? I tried to browse espn's website, but I didnt see any links... though I could have overlooked it. If this is true, Peja & Bobby Jackson will greatly improve the Hornet's team. Though he would be undersized, he can play minutes at shooting gaurd letting Desmond Mason rotate to small forward giving Peja some rest when needed. Now all we need is a decent, legitament center!


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

http://hoopshype.com/ 


> .. Predrag Stojakovic and Bobby Jackson to the Hornets ...


So that makes it almost done.


----------



## TheChampion (Nov 28, 2004)

here's a link to the bobby jackson signing.. link 
however, i think i'd rather keep speedy.

..but i must admit, i do like how we are active in the offseason. at least we are looking to improve our team! :clap: :clap: 

:banana:


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

2 words

vetern leadership


and anyways, Desmond Mason has again proved that he is much better suited comming off the bench

PG: Chris Paul...Bobby Jackson
SG: Kirk Snyder...Desmond Mason...JR Smith
SF: Peja Stojakovic..Desmond Mason..Kirk Synder
PF: David West...Cedric Simmons...Malik Allen...Brandon Bass
C: PJ Brown...Hilton Armstrong...Marc Jackson


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

TheChampion said:


> here's a link to the bobby jackson signing.. link
> however, i think i'd rather keep speedy.
> 
> ..but i must admit, i do like how we are active in the offseason. at least we are looking to improve our team! :clap: :clap:
> ...


Speedy wants starter $$$. He may say that he will give the Hornets first shot in free agency, but he has demanded a 6 year hefty contract. He will be gone and Jackson will replace him much cheaper.


----------



## Big J (Jul 29, 2005)

Yeah I agree. Jackson is just as good, if not better, so if we can get him cheaper than Speedy... I say go for it!


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

legit center? Then what's with the Tyson Chandler rumours - he just replicates Armstrong and Simmons (more so Simmons, but taller). He ain't a 5, that's why he did so bad this year.
Huge contract too (for his production)
though he may thrive in a more uptempo offence.

Jackson's a good signing, depending on the money.


----------



## TheChampion (Nov 28, 2004)

HORNETSFAN said:


> Speedy wants starter $$$. He may say that he will give the Hornets first shot in free agency, but he has demanded a 6 year hefty contract. He will be gone and Jackson will replace him much cheaper.


i wasn't really aware speedy was demanding money like that.. if so, then yeah bjax of course is the better choice if we can get him cheap. bobby is a solid player, and i loved watching him when he played with the kings. i'd like to see that kind of production from him next year. i think he has kinda been declining though. maybe we will get to see his old form again. i also love the fact that we are striving to become a better team. we were not in the position we needed to be in, but we are definitely working towards that. landing peja and now bobby just shows we are working towards the ability to WIN games. we have a gem with chris paul. cp3 was one hell of a draft pick, and hopefully our draft picks from this year can produce. i don't think they will be doing what chris did for us, but i think they will be solid rook's. next season just sounds great. it'll be hard to "sneak up" on teams like we did last year though. we aren't always going to be the underdog like we were in the past. we aren't on top by any means, and i don't think we are done with offseason moves, but already, things are definitely looking up for the hornets.. :cheers:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Supposedly Speedy was seeking a 4-6yr. deal that could pay him between 4-6mil a year as per this article.

http://www.nola.com/hornets/t-p/index.ssf?/base/sports-2/1151734129140970.xml&coll=1


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I'm deeply sorry.


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

bobby and now peja... new orleans are going to be a great team next season...


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

yup, all they need now is a solid backup swingman, to go with:

C PJ Brown / Hilton Armstrong / Marc Jackson
PF David West / Cedric Simmons / Brandon Bass
SF Peja Stojakovic / Desmond Mason / Marcus Vinicius
SG Kirk Snyder / JR Smith
PG Chris Paul / Bobby Jackson

now, i'm pretty sure JR Smith will be somewhere else, but I don't like the Chandler rumours - Nawlins already has 2 athletic shotblockers, and he'd be playing out of position (which is why I want the bulls to keep him, he'll be much more effective at PF).

if Smith and Jackson can bag someone like Quentin Richardson [ or sign/trade works using Butler or Claxton), that'd be brilliant. 


But playoffs for sure next season anyway I think.
(in no order)
LAC
LAL
PHO
DAL
NO
SAS
for sure, along with HOU, SAC, SEA (if they resign Wilcox - they were on form!), MEM, UT.
Any of those could conceivably make it. Exciting season coming up!


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> ...according to ESPN.
> 
> If that Tyson Chandler and Malik Allen for P.J. Brown and J.R. Smith trade goes down in a couple weeks, they'll look like this...
> 
> ...


may need to sign another pg for insurance.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

I absolutely LOVE the Bobby Jackson signing...I have always thought he was underrated. I wouldl like to keep Speedy and Rasual but the bottom line is that they both want to have the chance to be starters in the NBA and get starter money and that just simply isn't going to happen w/ the Hornets...If I could keep one though, it would be Rasual Butler...I really like his potential.


----------

